# Great idea for humane control ! ~ Anyone seen these ????



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Not to seem like a commercial...but....am wondering if anyone has ever tried these ????

http://www.hawkbirdscarer.com


http://www.ecovoice.com.au/evonline/evo-25/birdcontrol-evo25.html

I have a serious something going on here where it's urgent I keep ferals away from a certain area.....so, I have two ordered and on the way.....


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think it could work for a while until they figure out it isn't real.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Charis said:


> *I think it could work for a while until they figure out it isn't real*.


That's the problem with those plastic owls. Once the pigeons realize they aren't real, they begin to roost on them. 

The lady next door put a large ceramic dog by her dock in hopes of keepinjg the pigeons away. I knew it was only a matter of time until I would see a pigeon somewhere on that dog. Sure enough, I looked out one day & *three pigeons *were standing on the dogs back.

The next day I was outside & noticed the dog was gone. I know the pigeons didn't carry it away.  

Cindy


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

True regarding the stationary owls and statues and such. 

However, I think the idea here is that the optimum installation is to have it hovering on line...thus there's some movement in wind, etc.; plus open wings in a horizontal position is supposedly more of a red flag than just a sitting owl....at least in theory.


well....I will let you know my experience.


----------

